# Power Head vs Air Pump



## HypnoticAquatic (Feb 17, 2010)

its all just choice i like ph cause theres not hmmmmm like a air pump. ph will be able to push more water for flow just get a good ph such as aqua clear or marineland. ac can do reversflow to if u wanted. with a lil care mine have lasted over 8yrs and still going.


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

an air pump isn't going to create the same pattern of flow that a powerhead produces.


----------



## ron521 (May 12, 2008)

I have used both, and find that you can get a lot of flow from an airpump if you use long airstones. A rising curtain of bubbles does drag a lot of water with it, making a gentle horizontal "turnover" of the water in the tank.

That said, there are differences in the noise levels of airpumps, some I've used did make a humming sound (mostly older, very used Whispers which were gifts), others were so silent that I couldn't hear them unless I opened the doors on the aquarium stand and got quite near (Penn Plax, Hagen and Tetratec).

The powerheads I've used included Penn Plax "Tiger Shark" and Marineland 660R. Either one was silent unless it was injecting air, in which case there was a "rushing water" sound. They achieved the same effect as airstones, but with a more concentrated stream which created a horizontal circulation within the tank (although I could have positioned them for a vertical circulation instead).

More recently, I've been using the Eheim "diffuser" on the return line from the filter, and it gives pretty much the same effect as a powerhead, a concentrated stream which pushes the water in the tank into a horizontal circulating pattern.


----------



## blondeyny (Feb 20, 2010)

Another question... is do I even bother? It will hopefully have a good amount of plants. I guess my concern is dead spots where "stuff" will accumulate. But I would like plants like Vals to have some movement to them.


----------



## blondeyny (Feb 20, 2010)

Had a thought after more research on this. With my tank specs....say I got a Koralia Nano with 240 gph and positioned it in the left corner of my tank, aimed for the front of the tank. Would the current then go from the front, to the right side glass, then to the back and repeat? That way I would get horizontal current from the Nano, and vertical movement from the filter placed in the center of the tank.


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

Koralia Nano would be a good choice. It may seem like a lot of flow, but people forget it's a WIDE pattern versus the narrow pattern of old powerheads. 1200GPH from my K4 sure doesn't seem like it!


----------



## blondeyny (Feb 20, 2010)

Is one koralia nano at 240-285 gph (saw same model listed at different gph) too much for a 25 g? 
Or should I go for 2?
What would be good positioning with my stocking and plants? After reading more, seems maybe 2 mid level pointed towards the surface??? Or towards the front glass...or at the large piece of driftwood in the center? 

I actually bought 2 from an LFS that were going to be the same price if I bought them online. At least this way, if I have to return one I can. Or both if I don't use either of them LOL


----------



## blondeyny (Feb 20, 2010)

OK I know someone on here has had experience with these...where you at? LOL


----------

